
Show HN: Tierlist.fyi – Company Reviews designed to be compared - bobbyz
Hello HN,<p>This is my first show HN, so thanks for being here. Tierlist.fyi is a crowdsourced company reviews site that uses the tier list format (the very first to my knowledge). Users can create and submit tier lists of tech companies based on one of the 5 metrics we currently have (Overall, Work Life Balance, Interview Difficulty, Prestige, Comp &amp; Benefits). We then aggregate the results and display a “master” tier list.<p>The impetus for this website was my struggles evaluating companies I was applying to during my internship search. Comparing salary was simple, but other stuff such as work life balance or prestige (what looks better on your resume?) was much harder. Surprisingly, I learned the most about the companies I was applying to from the tier list posts on blind.<p>Coming from being a player of LoL and smash, I always knew tier lists were incredibly helpful if you have several similar options and you need to pick a winner, so when I had this problem I figured it was worth a shot. Tier lists are not a novel idea, but I have only ever seen curated tier lists before.<p>Don’t get me wrong, the data collected from this format may still contain inaccuracies and biases, but it will eliminate a lot of ambiguity. It’s often hard to compare similar 5-star reviews because each rating is done in a vacuum. The delta could be entirely due to margin of error. On the other hand, creating a tier list necessitates comparison. When two companies are in different tiers, that leaves no room for interpretation. Please have a look at the website, and let me know what you think!<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tierlist.fyi&#x2F;
======
bobbyz
Here's the clickable link:

[https://tierlist.fyi/](https://tierlist.fyi/)

